# Sticky  Golden retriever lifetime study details and information



## Max's Dad

Thanks Dallas Gold! Great Job!


----------



## DanaRuns

Thank you, Dallas Gold!!!


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks!
I just want to clarify something based on my experience.
The wording in the information makes is seem like owners will have a big financial burden to participate.
You are responsible for the cost of the exam, but all of the bloodwork and other tests are paid for by the study.
The study will send a box with all of the tubes and vials needed, plus prepaid fed ex envelopes for mailing. They will provide a cost code to use for the study so your vet clinic will not be billed.
I believe it is okay for your vet to charge you for reviewing the results to give to you, but my vet didn't charge me. All in all, this study has not cost me anymore than the annual exam fee, which I would do anyway. I chose to donate the $75 reimbursement back to the study, but that would have even covered the exam fee!


----------



## DanaRuns

So, does anyone else have trouble logging onto your account?

_________________________


----------



## Dallas Gold

DanaRuns said:


> So, does anyone else have trouble logging onto your account?
> 
> _________________________


Oh yes, and I end up getting a new password every time! :doh:


----------



## Jennifer1

I just checked and got in. Of course I had to try 3 times then go to where I save all my log in info to get the correct username/password combo


----------



## DanaRuns

Okay, I made it on. It was pilot error. I was typing in an old password. I, too, spent some time where I had to reset my password and/or call them on the phone every time. But now it's working!


----------



## Dallas Gold

DanaRuns said:


> Okay, I made it on. It was pilot error. I was typing in an old password. I, too, spent some time where I had to reset my password and/or call them on the phone every time. But now it's working!


I'm glad I'm not alone! 

Do you have any contact info for the Morris Animal Foundation people you met at the specialty? I was thinking perhaps they might want to become acquainted with GRF and designate someone to post here about the study and answer questions. That might generate new enrollees. I know if they became a "supporting vendor" they could do some advertising on the site.


----------



## DanaRuns

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone!
> 
> Do you have any contact info for the Morris Animal Foundation people you met at the specialty? I was thinking perhaps they might want to become acquainted with GRF and designate someone to post here about the study and answer questions. That might generate new enrollees. I know if they became a "supporting vendor" they could do some advertising on the site.


I took their contact information, but I'm not sure what I did with it.  That's a good idea, though, and I'll see if I can get in touch with them.


----------



## Jennifer1

I believe on one of the first threads someone from the study did pop in. Maybe rainhearts thread.


----------



## Jennifer1

It's in this thread, about the 8th post on the first page
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s-golden-retriever-lifetime-study-thread.html


----------



## Satori

> •	Note: The owner is responsible for all costs associated with the annual examination, sample collection and laboratory tests. Morris Animal Foundation will reimburse owners for up to $75 of these costs per year after verification that the questionnaire, examination and sample collection have been completed.


I think this is the part that confuses me. Does the owner pay for the testing as it states here or does the study? From what I'm understanding from participants owners only pay for the visit, and any fee the vet might charge for doing the collection, but the study pays for the testing? Is this correct??


----------



## DanaRuns

Satori said:


> I think this is the part that confuses me. Does the owner pay for the testing as it states here or does the study? From what I'm understanding from participants owners only pay for the visit, and any fee the vet might charge for doing the collection, but the study pays for the testing? Is this correct??


That is exactly correct, insofar as it goes. The part you left out is that the study refunds $75 for each of the annual visits where the collection takes place. My vet charged me $45 for the annual visit, and the study gave me $75. So being in this study has not cost me a penny. I will either return the rest of the money to the study or give it to my vet for additional compensation; after all, she charged me only for an office visit when she spent much more time than that.


----------



## MercyMom

I actually paid $100 for my exam. For some people, there will be costs.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I always have trouble logging on, but they are wonderful if you contact them by phone. I did talk with someone today and expressed my concern over the web site. She said it is something they are working on and hopes to have fixed soon. And yes, I have to make a new password each time too.
Jordan was a champ today at her exam,even though it wasn't until 11:30 and she was starving. She got a blueberry muffin as a reward


----------



## Satori

MercyMom said:


> I actually paid $100 for my exam. For some people, there will be costs.


So it sounds like it depends on the vet. Mine said if it was just the collections he'd only charge me an office visit. I signed Blue up, now just have to wait until he's 6 months!


----------



## Jennifer1

I was charged more, but it was because Kenzie was only 6 months old and much to wiggly for the blood draw so we needed to sedate her.
But, other than the sedation, they just charged me the normal exam fee that I would pay anyways for her yearly checkup.


----------



## Dallas Gold

MercyMom said:


> I actually paid $100 for my exam. For some people, there will be costs.


Thanks for spending the extra $25 to participate. If you think about it though, you got the lab tests done for free and would have paid much more for those! That is how I looked at it (and I donated my $75 reimbursement back to Morris). I actually believe you saved money if you factor in the costs you would incur for urinalysis, blood work and fecal testing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Claire's Friend said:


> I always have trouble logging on, but they are wonderful if you contact them by phone. I did talk with someone today and expressed my concern over the web site. She said it is something they are working on and hopes to have fixed soon. And yes, I have to make a new password each time too.
> Jordan was a champ today at her exam,even though it wasn't until 11:30 and she was starving. She got a blueberry muffin as a reward


I usually send them an email with my question and Nancy Kay Clark, who is a GRF member participating in the photo thread, answers within 24 hours- consistently and reliably! 

I truly believe as more dogs join in the kinks of the system will get worked out and things will go very efficiently!


----------



## anguilla1980

I just registered Einstein to start when he turns 6 months! 

A golden and a lifelong scientific study! I don't think it could appeal to me more unless it was a study to teach a dog how to drive being that I'm a petrol head haha! 

Alex


----------



## DanaRuns

Yay! Welcome to the study, Einstein!


----------



## CRS250

Murphy is in! 

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## lhowemt

Signed up Pearl today. One thing that was challenging, and I haven't figured out yet, is that near the end I remembered that DH gives the girls a tiny bit of cheese every day with his bfst. I had said "no" to dairy. There is no way to find that part of the questionnaire without going Back Back Back. That would take forever. I emailed them to find out.


----------



## Jennifer1

When I've had to change things, I've just emailed the changes and they fixed it


----------



## Claire's Friend

Jennifer1 said:


> When I've had to change things, I've just emailed the changes and they fixed it


Me too.
Thanks so much for doing this. I promised 50 GRF people by the end of the year. We need to do a roll call.


----------



## lhowemt

Jennifer1 said:


> When I've had to change things, I've just emailed the changes and they fixed it


Thanks. I did email them but not with the detailed info. I will once I hear back from them.


----------



## Eowyn

Does anyone know when they will stop accepting new participants? All of my current goldens are too old, but I will be having a litter of puppies this spring that I am keeping a puppy out of. I would definitely be willing to talk to my vet about signing her up, and I could probably get several of the families who are getting a puppy to sign them up too.


----------



## lhowemt

I don't know, but if you mail them they might be able to tell you. I don't know if they are just accepting until they hit 3000 or something else.


----------



## Satori

Blue just had his first appointment for the study! We were there an hour and a half for all the samples to be taken. Blue did fantastic, and got fed not only by the vet, but came home to Second Breakfast (he thinks Hobbits have it right -- there should always be Second Breakfast!). Now to go on to their site and mark the visit complete!


----------



## msc

How much blood is taken each yearly visit?

Are all these sample collections too much to put a dog through?

Can any samples be collected at home other than blood?


----------



## CharlieBear80

I'll be signing my boy up for this, for sure.


----------



## Dallas Gold

msc said:


> How much blood is taken each yearly visit?
> 
> Are all these sample collections too much to put a dog through?
> 
> Can any samples be collected at home other than blood?


As to how much, the study coordinators can tell you that- email them. 

No, my Yogi didn't skip a beat after the blood draw. He was fine.

The fecal and the urine can be collected at home. I let my vet do a freebie nail clip because I didn't know how much they needed. I also let her clip his fur because I didn't know they needed that.


----------



## msc

Is there a pdf brochure about the study I can print out and take to my vet?
Any link to the brochure?

Thanks!


----------



## CharlieBear80

FAQ here:

https://www.caninelifetimehealth.org/#About/FAQ

I was just on earlier today registering my pup (although I can't complete registration until he's 6 months) and found a few links you can click on and print out for owners and vets but I can't seem to locate it now. If you look around you're sure to find it.

ETA: The PDFs you can print out are these, but can only be accessed once you create an account:

Owner Application Checklist
Veterinary Appointment Guidelines
Owner Consent Form
Owner Baseline Questionnaire
Owner Annual Checklist
Owner Annual Questionnaire
Veteterinary Annual Appointment Guidelines


----------



## DanaRuns

Hooray to everyone who has entered their dogs in this study! Gibbs is in it. And our new little puppy Ziva will be entered, too. They need a LOT more dogs, though.


----------



## Kylie's Mom

I have signed up to have Kylie(she is 9 mo) in the study. We are just waiting for our Vet to investigate their part in the study, but he has agreed to participate. We will have our 1st exam early next year. We are looking forward to doing our part to help future Goldens.


----------



## CharlieBear80

DanaRuns said:


> Hooray to everyone who has entered their dogs in this study! Gibbs is in it. And our new little puppy Ziva will be entered, too. They need a LOT more dogs, though.


Really? I thought they were only taking a few thousand? Guess I figured it wouldn't be that hard to get that number? Would it be appropriate to post on my FB page so that all my GR friends can see?


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think they are only at about 700, maybe less. We need more dogs !!!


----------



## DanaRuns

All I know is that as of last August, they were only at 300 dogs out of 3,000 that they want.


----------



## CharlieBear80

I wonder whether they could reach out to breeders to have them encourage puppy buyers to participate? Since good breeders are indeed the guardian of the breed in many ways...


----------



## Heart O'Gold

There is an ad for the study in this month's Fetch magazine from Petplan Insurance. It says they are 599 hero dogs participating. It features an adorable puppy named Cooper and it lists many of the participant's names.  (I wanted to include a picture but can't figure out how.) Let's make 2014 the year that we reach the 3000 dog goal!

Here's a link to the magazine ad http://www.gopetplan.com/fetchmagazine/fetch_18/index.html#/8/ 
Look for your pup's name! 

There is also an article about the study in the magazine starting with a great photo on page 27. http://www.gopetplan.com/fetchmagazine/fetch_18/index.html#/28/


----------



## KathyL

I'm not sure if this is an appropriate place to mention this, or if many readers will see it, but since many of us might have older goldens who are not able to participate or as in my case don't have a golden right now here is an idea. If you know of someone who recently lost their golden (or other pet) especially to cancer, you can make a memorial donation in the pet's name and Morris will send the owner a sympathy card. I remember when my first golden died of hemangio, my vet did this through I think it was Cornell and I thought it was a very nice gesture.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Heart O'Gold said:


> There is an ad for the study in this month's Fetch magazine from Petplan Insurance. It says they are 599 hero dogs participating. It features an adorable puppy named Cooper and it lists many of the participant's names.  (I wanted to include a picture but can't figure out how.) Let's make 2014 the year that we reach the 3000 dog goal!
> 
> Here's a link to the magazine ad http://www.gopetplan.com/fetchmagazine/fetch_18/index.html#/8/
> Look for your pup's name!
> 
> There is also an article about the study in the magazine starting with a great photo on page 27. http://www.gopetplan.com/fetchmagazine/fetch_18/index.html#/28/


That is a great article. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

KathyL said:


> I'm not sure if this is an appropriate place to mention this, or if many readers will see it, but since many of us might have older goldens who are not able to participate or as in my case don't have a golden right now here is an idea. If you know of someone who recently lost their golden (or other pet) especially to cancer, you can make a memorial donation in the pet's name and Morris will send the owner a sympathy card. I remember when my first golden died of hemangio, my vet did this through I think it was Cornell and I thought it was a very nice gesture.


I send donations this way to pay tribute to friend's goldens. I also donate to the Golden Retriever Foundation Zeke Fund.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

CharlieBear80 said:


> I wonder whether they could reach out to breeders to have them encourage puppy buyers to participate? Since good breeders are indeed the guardian of the breed in many ways...


I believe they are reaching out. At least I heard that they had flyers out at some GR specialty shows


----------



## jennretz

I'm in the process of signing up Duke for this study. My vet is very interested in doing this and the initial vet appointment is January 16th. What a great cause.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Morris Animal Foundation Lifetime Study Brochure*

Claire's Friend sent me some brochures about the study to give to my vet who is motivated to recruit any eligible Golden Owner to join. She's a huge cheerleader for this study.  I just scanned it in and it is attached to this post for anyone who wants to download it. I was having issues with my scanner so I just copied both sides, not page by page.
View attachment Brochure_1.pdf


Also attached are instructions for registering- please note some people have issues on the website using Explorer but Chrome seems to be OK.
View attachment How To Register for Study.pdf


----------



## RecipeRenovator

I am so glad there is an entire thread about this... our Daisy is a participant and we are so glad to be able to contribute in this way. We lost our beloved Buddy Girl two years ago yesterday to hemangio. While it's a bit of a pain to answer the questionnaire (and our vet says it's a lot for her to do, too) I really hope they find some answers. Please try and register your puppies!


----------



## Brave

FYI - you can add any dogs you want to your account with them and they can contact you if your dog is eligible to enter into a study. I registered Bear b/c even though he cannot participate in this study at this time, maybe they will need him for something else.


----------



## KeaColorado

CharlieBear80 said:


> I wonder whether they could reach out to breeders to have them encourage puppy buyers to participate? Since good breeders are indeed the guardian of the breed in many ways...


Our breeder now includes information in her puppy packets. 

I received a box from Morris Animal Foundation the other day that had a nice leash and collar set and a huge binder full of information. We will have our second visit in February of this year.


----------



## Mom of Maizie

I just registered Milo today on the website and he was accepted as a participant. I talked to our vet and she is enthusiastic and willing to participate. I entered her email address so they can contact her about registering. 

I'm really glad the GRF had information on this. Then I saw it in Fetch magazine and that reminded me to get him signed up!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

These are the goodies Morris sent to Yogi and me for his participation in the study.


----------



## DanaRuns

Dallas Gold said:


> These are the goodies Morris sent to Yogi and me for his participation in the study.


We got the same swag. It pays to be in this study!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

We got the goodies too! I was so surprised! Looks like they are trying to become even more organized with getting the info! I had talked to a few of the girls that work there during my debacle on getting Lilly's annual done. One even remembered I was breeding her and asked this last time if she did get bred. They are very nice people. And yes..they need more participants. I got them to send me some extra brochures for work and for my hopeful upcoming litter. I am going to try to get all the puppy buyers to participate. It would probably be so valuable to have a whole "family" to follow!


----------



## lhowemt

Cool! Pearl's first appt is Friday!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Just got the sample kit to take to vet for Duke. His appt is Jan 16th


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

DanaRuns said:


> We got the same swag. It pays to be in this study!


Yes, I got this too and Mercy is already wearing her tag.


----------



## CharlieBear80

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> We got the goodies too! I was so surprised! Looks like they are trying to become even more organized with getting the info! I had talked to a few of the girls that work there during my debacle on getting Lilly's annual done. One even remembered I was breeding her and asked this last time if she did get bred. They are very nice people. And yes..they need more participants. I got them to send me some extra brochures for work and for my hopeful upcoming litter. I am going to try to get all the puppy buyers to participate. It would probably be so valuable to have a whole "family" to follow!


I thought I remembered reading somewhere that they will only allow 2 puppies from the same litter to participate, but I could be mistaken. It's wonderful that you are going to include the info in your puppy packets, I hope more breeders start to do so!


----------



## CharlieBear80

Okay, for some reason I am having trouble locating the PFD you can print out and bring to your vet for info on this. I have an appt for Willie the day after we bring him home and we're even switching from our at-home vet to a clinic based vet to be able to participate in this. Help, where's the info packet?!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

As far as the pdf goes..i thought it was on their main homepage? 

As far as the whole litter, the girl never said anything to me about a limit on it just that they still need 2,000 goldens!

Ok I saw what you were thinking was a limit on the FAQ's page.. No more than two littermates from the same household..so as long as they alll go to different households (which I am only planning to keep 1) then all of them can be enrolled!


----------



## lhowemt

lhowemt said:


> Cool! Pearl's first appt is Friday!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm glad I remembered long BEFORE this appt that it can't be done on Fridays. Duh!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol try scheduling it around the holidays! Aack!


----------



## Mom of Maizie

I never really saw a pdf file with the info packet for vets on there. I ended up just printing out some of the FAQ about it, especially the part for the vet, and taking that to the vet's office. When I asked my vet about it, she was enthusiastic and agreed to do it, said she was familiar with the Morris Foundation. Now I'm waiting for her to actually register as one of the vets that can do it before I go ahead and schedule the appointment.


----------



## Dallas Gold

CharlieBear80 said:


> Okay, for some reason I am having trouble locating the PFD you can print out and bring to your vet for info on this. I have an appt for Willie the day after we bring him home and we're even switching from our at-home vet to a clinic based vet to be able to participate in this. Help, where's the info packet?!


The info packet is sent by Morris once they accept you into the study.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My breeder mentioned something about they *might* have a limit on dogs with the same pedigree or general pedigree, but she didn't have details. Perhaps they make this determination when you apply with the pedigree information. If they have 500 dogs with most of the same relatives it might skew the study so they possibly may have some flexible limits on accepting dogs with related pedigrees. --just speculating here.


----------



## lhowemt

Today I completely blew it. I forgot to fast Pearl for her first appointment. My vet went in early to make sure everything is in order so I expect I am on the "bad client" list. I feel pretty bad. However I think this might be fortuitous. She told me, when rescheduling the appt, that they would probably have to sedate Pearl, which means "some anesthesia gas". WHAT? Nowhere have I read or hear anyone needing to have their dog anesthetized for this. I know it requires a "lot" of blood, but apparently it is TON of blood. About 10 times more than is taken for normal blood workups. I'm going to call Morris and find out what they think, and if this much blood is needed every year. 

I am not going to put Pearl under anesthesia for anything other than her medical need.

For those that have had their first appointments, was your vet able to get the blood without anesthesia? What did they do?


----------



## Jennifer1

When Kenzie had her first exam we did have to sedate her to get all of the blood-it is a lot and a jugular draw so they need to be able to sit still. She was 10months old at the first exam and way too wiggly. My vet used an injectable anesthesia that we reversed with another injection when we were done. It just sedated her, not totally out.
This year, Kenzie was able to hold still so no need for sedation.
It's not required by the study, it just depends on if your dog can be held still during the blood draw.
ETA: this year was less blood, but not much less


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly was not put under anesthesia for the blood draw. I might try to find another vet who has done the sample collection before so things can go more smoothly. I also would not participate if Molly had to be put under for a blood draw every year. 

Also, I called Morris about the fasting. They told me the fat in the blood is so they wouldn't clog up their (Morris') machines but a very low fat diet liked boiled hamburger several hours before the appointment is no big deal. The vet is required to provide the time the dog had eaten last. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lhowemt

I called Morris and they said the fasting time was fine. However by this time the appt at my vet was filled, which is fine until we figure out how to do it without sedation.


----------



## Dallas Gold

No sedation here- the blood draw was no biggie for Yogi. The fasting was, so the vet fed him before we left for home. 

On the question of how many dogs sharing a pedigree can be in the study, I was able to get that answered when Morris contacted me about another question regarding an upcoming ophthalmology appointment. Basically the limit is, as stated above, two full blooded siblings per household, but unlimited as to the litter. In other words, if one person had three full siblings in one home, only two could participate. If a litter of eight went to eight different homes, all littermates could participate. This may change, but that's the policy for now. Of course they want to get an even representation from all areas of the lower 48 so there may be limits there. 

I also had a question about the Additional Veterinary Visit "link" on the website, which I could not find so I could note Yogi's neuter. This is their response to that question:


> We do ask that you report all visits, however, the Additional Veterinary Visit form is not yet available online. Please keep a written record of any visits and report the information on the next annual exam. Your veterinarian will be able to enter all of the diagnosis and medications on their annual questionnaire. We are working towards having the Additional Veterinary Visit form available online soon. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> You will also be able to notate that Yogi was neutered on the annual questionnaire. You will be able to enter the month and the year as well as being asked about breeding history if any.


I'm taking him for an ophthalmology exam next month- when I'm also taking Toby for his. I questioned if they wanted me to do a CERF exam or just report findings of a general dilated eye exam given he's not capable of breeding now- the answer is if I'm willing to do a CERF, that's great, but not required, but they are interested in any exam we do, so I will have his vet note this on her side for the next study this April. 

On another note, the materials Morris sent for me to review as an owner, noted they wanted tissue samples of anything taken out of Yogi. His vet took this seriously and his testicles are on their way to the study.  The vet reported they were rather large for a Golden. That's my boy!


----------



## CharlieBear80

Dallas Gold said:


> No sedation here- the blood draw was no biggie for Yogi. The fasting was, so the vet fed him before we left for home.
> 
> On the question of how many dogs sharing a pedigree can be in the study, I was able to get that answered when Morris contacted me about another question regarding an upcoming ophthalmology appointment. Basically the limit is, as stated above, two full blooded siblings per household, but unlimited as to the litter. In other words, if one person had three full siblings in one home, only two could participate. If a litter of eight went to eight different homes, all littermates could participate. This may change, but that's the policy for now. Of course they want to get an even representation from all areas of the lower 48 so there may be limits there.
> 
> I also had a question about the Additional Veterinary Visit "link" on the website, which I could not find so I could note Yogi's neuter. This is their response to that question:
> 
> I'm taking him for an ophthalmology exam next month- when I'm also taking Toby for his. I questioned if they wanted me to do a CERF exam or just report findings of a general dilated eye exam given he's not capable of breeding now- the answer is if I'm willing to do a CERF, that's great, but not required, but they are interested in any exam we do, so I will have his vet note this on her side for the next study this April.
> 
> On another note, the materials Morris sent for me to review as an owner, noted they wanted tissue samples of anything taken out of Yogi. His vet took this seriously and his testicles are on their way to the study.  The vet reported they were rather large for a Golden. That's my boy!


Thanks, this is all very useful info! Willie won't be eligible for several months but I'm taking note on all this. And I had to chuckle about the testicles...


----------



## DanaRuns

Dallas Gold said:


> No sedation here- the blood draw was no biggie for Yogi. The fasting was, so the vet fed him before we left for home.
> 
> On the question of how many dogs sharing a pedigree can be in the study, I was able to get that answered when Morris contacted me about another question regarding an upcoming ophthalmology appointment. Basically the limit is, as stated above, two full blooded siblings per household, but unlimited as to the litter. In other words, if one person had three full siblings in one home, only two could participate. If a litter of eight went to eight different homes, all littermates could participate. This may change, but that's the policy for now. Of course they want to get an even representation from all areas of the lower 48 so there may be limits there.
> 
> I also had a question about the Additional Veterinary Visit "link" on the website, which I could not find so I could note Yogi's neuter. This is their response to that question:
> 
> I'm taking him for an ophthalmology exam next month- when I'm also taking Toby for his. I questioned if they wanted me to do a CERF exam or just report findings of a general dilated eye exam given he's not capable of breeding now- the answer is if I'm willing to do a CERF, that's great, but not required, but they are interested in any exam we do, so I will have his vet note this on her side for the next study this April.
> 
> On another note, the materials Morris sent for me to review as an owner, noted they wanted tissue samples of anything taken out of Yogi. His vet took this seriously and his testicles are on their way to the study.  The vet reported they were rather large for a Golden. That's my boy!


I wasn't aware they were interested in opthalmology. Gibbs just had his CERF exam. Am I supposed to send that in to the study?  What about other tests we routinely have done, like hips, elbows, heart, thyroid and DNA? Does the study want these? I haven't heard of that anywhere, and I was just on my account site yesterday and didn't see anything about it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

DanaRuns said:


> I wasn't aware they were interested in opthalmology. Gibbs just had his CERF exam. Am I supposed to send that in to the study?  What about other tests we routinely have done, like hips, elbows, heart, thyroid and DNA? Does the study want these? I haven't heard of that anywhere, and I was just on my account site yesterday and didn't see anything about it.


Funny you should ask about that, because I asked and the lady I spoke with said they are working on having an area where breeders and show people who do these tests can note them, but it's not there yet. She said the vet doing the study can report these results, but eventually there will be a way for owners to put this on the database for their dog(s)....just not yet. They think it's great that owners are doing this though. 

I got a notebook and swag and there was a discussion in the owner notebook about noting additional veterinary visits. I went to the website to find it and couldn't, so that's why I've been emailing and talking to them.


----------



## Brave

We're a 1/3 of the way there!!! 

1,000 of 3,000 golden's registered!!!


----------



## Kylie's Mom

We are having our first baseline check up for Kylie with our vet on January 30th. We just received the vet kit today from the Morris Foundation.


----------



## Dallas Gold

On the blood draw- this is what the FAQS state in the materials Morris sent me:



> HOW MUCH BLOOD VOLUME IS REQUIRED FOR THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER STUDY? Your veterinarian will collect approximately 55 mL of blood from your dog. Although this amount of blood is more than a routine blood draw, it is *less than 25% of the maxium safe amount* to draw from an average-sized Golden Retriever.


----------



## msc

Still confused on tests costs.
If they pay for them then why does the website still say:
_*Owners are responsible for all costs associated with the annual examinations, sample collection, laboratory tests and microchip. Morris Animal Foundation will reimburse owners $75 per year to help offset these costs.

Does the dog have to be AKC registered?
_


----------



## Dallas Gold

The dog must have a 3 degree pedigree. Most people can satisfy that through AKC registration.

I agree the website language is confusing and needs reworking. In my experience- I only paid for the time the vet spent on the study for Yogi. Our clinic calls that an examination fee. It was a 2 hour appointment but I was only charged for half the appointment time. I was not charged for any labs (fecal, blood,urine, nail trim, hair trim). The foundation paid for all of those things and shared the results with my vet, who shared them with me. The foundation paid for shipping and sent all the supplies. The vet could have charged me for putting the package together but did not. Shipping was covered by the foundation, as were all packing supplies. 

Morris will give participants $75 debit cards to use towards any expenses the vet charges. I applied it towards the examination fee and even out. I actually came out ahead because I would normally pay for all those labs, but Morris took care of that.


----------



## Vhuynh2

My vet didn't charge me anything at all. It was an appointment with a vet tech so we were not even charged for an office visit. Basically, I would be paid $75 to get labs done if I choose to keep the money. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Duke had his baseline apt on Thur. They recommended keeping him home from daycare to rest and recover from the blood draw. I wasn't home, but my husband said he laid around more than usual. Vet had to keep him for a bit to get the urine sample. Duke was fine by Friday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RecipeRenovator

*No sedation for Daisy's first app't*

Hi all, great news that they have hit 1,000 puppies. Yay!

Daisy, who is a small female (60 pounds) did not need to be sedated for her appointment last year, but she is a very mellow dog. 

Our vet was willing to do it, although she did complain a little about the amount of work it was to do all the tests, the online component takes quite a while, and I think every time Daisy comes in the vet has to log in, but not sure.

Since our vet had no idea how to charge me for it, we agreed she would charge $75, since that's the amount they reimbursed, which seemed really fair to me, given how much extra time it takes to do all the testing.


----------



## PiratesAndPups

I'm still confused on the reimbursement process, does anyone have experience with how this goes? Lily had her first appointment last month, and I have the receipts from the visit. What do I need to do?


----------



## DanaRuns

PiratesAndPups said:


> I'm still confused on the reimbursement process, does anyone have experience with how this goes? Lily had her first appointment last month, and I have the receipts from the visit. What do I need to do?


There really isn't any "process" for reimbursement. One day you'll get a debit card in the mail. It will have $75 on it. And every year they will load it up with another $75. That's it!


----------



## Kylie's Mom

I was under the impression that the $75 was automatically sent to you, after the visit. I could be wrong, I'll be watching for answers to your question.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

I've been interested in this study for awhile. Most of you know, lost my girl to hemangio in May and my boy was diagnosed with multiple myeloma in October. Our new boy Justice just turned 8 months old. I had originally asked my vet about the program, but she was not a participant. There was no way that I was changing vets because she has been through the mill WITH us, is knowledgeable and is great with both my boys. That said, there is a younger vet practicing in the office with her. I'm not confident yet on this young lady's skill, knowledge.....not because of anything she has or has not done, just because of lack of history with her. We did see her once about a year ago for a "well dog" visit and it was fine, but we just didn't have the "click" with her. Well.....she is now going to be participating in the Lifetime Study. I'm trying to decide what to do and am looking to you all for thoughts. I've about decided that I would be comfortable seeing her for the annual study tests, but that if anything unforeseen happens (god forbid)and I'm not feeling comfortable with her, I can always ask to see our "old" vet right? I want to participate and hopefully lend information to stop so much loss of life in our babies, but I want to feel that I'm getting the best for my boy too. On a side note, I realize that most likely, my feelings toward the "new, young" vet would warm with more contact.....I'm just chicken to change......

Thoughts?


----------



## Dallas Gold

There is a way to ask your regular vet to participate. Does that vet not want to participate? You can have the study send an invite when you sign up. If I were in your shoes I think I would ask your regular one to participate with you, because it is just easier that way. Our vet knows so much already about Yogi and I would rather just do everything through her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Dallas Gold said:


> There is a way to ask your regular vet to participate. Does that vet not want to participate? You can have the study send an invite when you sign up. If I were in your shoes I think I would ask your regular one to participate with you, because it is just easier that way. Our vet knows so much already about Yogi and I would rather just do everything through her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think the problem is that my regular vet is a small office country vet that is just overwhelmed with keeping up with the "regular" stuff due to the fact that other than her office, there is only one other vet in the area. I'm also thinking that the idea of having to do more "online" activity is holding her back. I'll give it a shot though.....


----------



## Jennifer1

msc said:


> Still confused on tests costs.
> If they pay for them then why does the website still say:
> _*Owners are responsible for all costs associated with the annual examinations, sample collection, laboratory tests and microchip. Morris Animal Foundation will reimburse owners $75 per year to help offset these costs.
> 
> Does the dog have to be AKC registered?
> _


They pay for the lab to do the analysis of the blood. You are responsible for paying for your vets time (normal annual exam) and if your vet charges you to do the actual blood draw. Some do some don't. But, there isn't any charge for the bloodwork. The exam gives a cost code to charge the bloodwork to, so your clinic won't be charged by the lab that does the analysis.
As an example, for me. Kenzie had her exam and my vet drew the blood. I was charged a grand total of $75. The charges were for the exam (listen to heart, palpitate, etc) and for the actual drawing of the blood. If I had been doing bloodwork on my other dog, there would have been an extra $150ish tacked on for the bloodwork. The study takes the cost of the bloodwork, but you get the results. I see that as a win/win


----------



## Jennifer1

Regarding the reimbursement. Go into the website and see if your appointment has been changed to complete.
Once your vet submits all of their forms, it should change to completed and at that point they will send you a prepaid credit card. In future years, they just add money to that same card.
I believe it took a month for me to get the allotment this year.
We are still really early on in this study and a study of this size will have kinks to work out. If you don't get payment within a month, just email them. They are very good about responding to inquiries and I've had great luck with getting any issue I've had solved quickly


----------



## Jennifer1

Artnlibsmom said:


> I've been interested in this study for awhile. Most of you know, lost my girl to hemangio in May and my boy was diagnosed with multiple myeloma in October. Our new boy Justice just turned 8 months old. I had originally asked my vet about the program, but she was not a participant. There was no way that I was changing vets because she has been through the mill WITH us, is knowledgeable and is great with both my boys. That said, there is a younger vet practicing in the office with her. I'm not confident yet on this young lady's skill, knowledge.....not because of anything she has or has not done, just because of lack of history with her. We did see her once about a year ago for a "well dog" visit and it was fine, but we just didn't have the "click" with her. Well.....she is now going to be participating in the Lifetime Study. I'm trying to decide what to do and am looking to you all for thoughts. I've about decided that I would be comfortable seeing her for the annual study tests, but that if anything unforeseen happens (god forbid)and I'm not feeling comfortable with her, I can always ask to see our "old" vet right? I want to participate and hopefully lend information to stop so much loss of life in our babies, but I want to feel that I'm getting the best for my boy too. On a side note, I realize that most likely, my feelings toward the "new, young" vet would warm with more contact.....I'm just chicken to change......
> 
> Thoughts?


Does your regular vet not want to participate? I think any vet can join the study if they are willing and have a client that is willing.

With my clinic, we have multiple vets. I see my "main" vet for the study. Any other time I need to go in it's usually urgent so I will take first available. The clinic keeps files by the patient, not by the vet so when it comes time for my vet to do the study information, she has the info of any other visits in the same file.

The study is not meant to interfere with care you would normally give your pet. If something happens and I have to rush mine to the ER vet who is not associated with the study, I'm not even going to pause to think about the study. The study can get the ER vet's notes and results after the fact.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Artnlibsmom said:


> I've been interested in this study for awhile. Most of you know, lost my girl to hemangio in May and my boy was diagnosed with multiple myeloma in October. Our new boy Justice just turned 8 months old. I had originally asked my vet about the program, but she was not a participant. There was no way that I was changing vets because she has been through the mill WITH us, is knowledgeable and is great with both my boys. That said, there is a younger vet practicing in the office with her. I'm not confident yet on this young lady's skill, knowledge.....not because of anything she has or has not done, just because of lack of history with her. We did see her once about a year ago for a "well dog" visit and it was fine, but we just didn't have the "click" with her. Well.....she is now going to be participating in the Lifetime Study. I'm trying to decide what to do and am looking to you all for thoughts. I've about decided that I would be comfortable seeing her for the annual study tests, but that if anything unforeseen happens (god forbid)and I'm not feeling comfortable with her, I can always ask to see our "old" vet right? I want to participate and hopefully lend information to stop so much loss of life in our babies, but I want to feel that I'm getting the best for my boy too. On a side note, I realize that most likely, my feelings toward the "new, young" vet would warm with more contact.....I'm just chicken to change......
> 
> Thoughts?


I think that as long as they are part of the same practice and have access to notes etc. from Justice's visits, it should work out just fine. My vet has added several new vets to his practice and Bentley has sees them all. You could email the Study Team and ask them, too, they are very responsive in my experience. I hope you can join!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

It's official.....we're in!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

My vet went to their presentation in Orlando at a conference this week, and came home full of enthusiasm and enrolled. I had Mystic signed up twenty minutes after that!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Artnlibsmom said:


> It's official.....we're in!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay!  Thank you for participating!


----------



## Cookie's Mom

Just went to Golden Retriever Day at Tufts and met the people running the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. We had a chance to talk to them and was told that once we know the birthday of our puppy, we can register for the study. Also, he said that they have a little more than a thousand goldens accepted so far and have about 800 applicants in the process of being accepted. So they are making good progress!


----------



## Sunny rose

My vet is looking into this study for me. Thanks for the info regarding the fees and costs.


----------



## Sunny rose

Good to hear, we are talking to our vet about it tomorrow as well. I had asked him to check it out at the FL conference.


----------



## PiratesAndPups

I had Lily's first appointment almost a month ago, but today I received the email that she has officially been accepted into the study!


----------



## DanaRuns

Yay! A study representative is coming out to do a presentation to my GR club next month! I've been trying for quite a while to get them to come out and do a presentation. With luck, I can get more dogs entered, and get breeders to send home study information with their puppies.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Tomorrow is our first appointment for the GR study. I won't lie....I'm a little nervous about this jugular blood draw. J is such a wiggle worm, but I do not want him sedated for unnecessary procedures.....should be interesting in a foot of snow trying to get a urine and fecal sample! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom

My puppy will be coming home mid/late March and since I've moved to a new area, I am having a hard time finding a vet that is willing to do this study with us!


----------



## Jennifer1

Artnlibsmom said:


> Tomorrow is our first appointment for the GR study. I won't lie....I'm a little nervous about this jugular blood draw. J is such a wiggle worm, but I do not want him sedated for unnecessary procedures.....should be interesting in a foot of snow trying to get a urine and fecal sample!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good luck today. Kenzie had to be sedated the first year-they used a fast acting sedation that wears off quickly. The second year she was still wiggly but could be held much easier so no sedation was necessary.


----------



## Jennifer1

Cookie's Mom said:


> My puppy will be coming home mid/late March and since I've moved to a new area, I am having a hard time finding a vet that is willing to do this study with us!


I believe the website has an area where you can look up participating vets by zip code. Maybe try that to see if anyone is already involved.


----------



## Cookie's Mom

Jennifer1 said:


> I believe the website has an area where you can look up participating vets by zip code. Maybe try that to see if anyone is already involved.


Yeah I've already gotten a list for RI and MA from the Morris Animal Foundation. All participating vets so far in those two areas are at least 1/2 hour away from us. We prefer to have a vet a bit closer in case we ever have any emergencies.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

When you sign up Morris Animal Foundation will send an invitation to the vet of your choice too. I think maybe that explains to the vet exactly what is required of them, perhaps making them more likely to participate?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

My little hero, Justice is ready to come home....All testing completed....can't wait to get my boy back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

*Our HERO!*

My boy is home! I sure missed his smiling face today when I got home from work, and apparently his brother did too because Artemis went NUTS when Justice got home. 

Justice did great at the vet. They kept him for the day and collected urine all day plus they didn't have any problems with blood minus sedation! 

I'm pretty excited now though. They asked me if I would be willing to send them one of my photos of him to use on their website as their HERO! Wow! I'm overwhelmed and am sorting through my pictures trying to decide. I'm leaning toward the one I've attached, but I'm trying to figure out how to get DH's feet out of the picture. If I crop them out, I'm afraid the picture is too tight? What do you guys think?


----------



## Dallas Gold

I like it! So glad Justice is a Hero!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Check out my HERO!

http://wsah-vmc.com/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randomBvR

Does the foundation reimburse the initial see-if-you-qualify vet visit?


----------



## Artnlibsmom

You will know before you go to the first appointment if you qualify. Go online register and fill out their paperwork , select your veterinarian that is participating ( or add your veterinarians name and they will send an invitation). The dog needs to have a 3 generation pedigree and be between the ages 6 months and two years. We just went for our first appointment on Thursday . We knew within a day after registering though that we qualified. They send you a specimen collection box to your address prior to the appointment. Our veterinarian charged only her office theme for an examination which was $43. The rest was paid for by Morris Animal Foundation, and once the specimens are received by the foundation you will receive a prepaid visa loaded with $75

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rigas

*Help!!!barks and BITES*

my 2 month old puppy start to bark everytime a leave her and go into the house.when we are playing she opens her mouth and trying to bite me.ehlp i dont know what to do

Help!!!!:help!:


----------



## Dallas Gold

rigas said:


> my 2 month old puppy start to bark everytime a leave her and go into the house.when we are playing she opens her mouth and trying to bite me.ehlp i dont know what to do
> 
> Help!!!!:help!:


You need to start a thread in the puppy section, not here in the section dealing with the US Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. You won't get many responses in this thread. This is for GRLS questions only.


----------



## randomBvR

Jennifer1 said:


> I believe the website has an area where you can look up participating vets by zip code. Maybe try that to see if anyone is already involved.


Can someone post a link for this search-by-zip? My vet doesn't want to help, either, and I need to find someone who will.


----------



## CharlieBear80

randomBvR said:


> Can someone post a link for this search-by-zip? My vet doesn't want to help, either, and I need to find someone who will.


I had to get recommendations and then call around to find a vet that would be willing to participate. Unfortunately the at-home vet we use for our GSDs is not set up to be able to participate, so Willie is seeing someone other than who Huck and Pilot see.


----------



## Cookie's Mom

randomBvR said:


> Can someone post a link for this search-by-zip? My vet doesn't want to help, either, and I need to find someone who will.



I didn't see a vet search option on the website. Instead, I emailed Nancy Clark [email protected] at the Morris Animal Foundation and she sent me a nice spreadsheet of all participating vets in MA/RI. Try contacting her. 

I'm still trying to find a vet near me willing to do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Here's a link to the study page with the phone number to call as well. 

Golden Retriever Cancer Study: You & Your Dog Could Be A Hero! 

When I registered Bentley I was able to search for participating vets during the process of filling out the application. It gave me the option to have my vet emailed the details and asked to participate. Fortunately he is willing. Definitely call or email the study team, they are always very helpful. I'm so glad you're joining and I hope you find a great vet to help you very soon!


----------



## randomBvR

I am officially signed up and found the invite-a-vet feature after the questionnaire. I've lost 3 of my past 5 Goldens to cancer so I am VERY excited for this study. I hope they make it to their 3000 Goldens goal. I'm encouraging every Golden owner that I meet to participate.


----------



## Claire's Friend

*From The Morris Foundation*

Happy Presidents Day friends! Our President and CEO, Dr. David Haworth, will be addressing the crowd at Western Veterinary Conference later this afternoon. 

Similar to Ted Talks, WVC Live will feature presentations from speakers on a multitude of topics in front of a live seated audience, while simultaneously aired to a virtual audience online at www.wvc.org/wvc-live/. On Monday, from 4 – 4:20pm PST, Mr. Haworth will give a 20 minute presentation on the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study - Morris Animal Foundation. This is the first year The WVC has offered this program. Please tune in, as it should be a great presentation on our Golden Study, a landmark study in veterinary medicine!


----------



## lestat1978

I'm looking into having Maiya participate in the study. I had e-mailed regarding the testing costs issue everyone seems to be wondering about. They did call me, but I wasn't able to answer the phone and follow up. Now that I see I have to find a vet willing to participate, that's just another potential stumbling block. If my vet won't participate. . .


----------



## lestat1978

Okay, just got off the phone with the Foundation. This is the way the laboratory fees work. The Foundation will cover the lab fees in so much as what the lab would normally charge the vet. HOWEVER, the Foundation cannot dictate what your vet charges you, so your vet could still charge you the owner owner a lab fee even though they themselves aren't being charged. According to the woman I spoke to they've seen both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## DanaRuns

No, no, no, no. Your vet can charge you for collection, not lab fees. In fact, your vet just collects the samples and sends them out, and that's all he/she does. They do not incur lab fees, and they do not conduct any tests. They just collect, document and send them out. They send the samples out in an envelope provided by the study, to the lab that is hired by the study. I promise this is how it works. I've done this. The study pays the lab directly, it costs your vet nothing and you nothing. You pay your vet only for the collection, nothing else. Your vet may charge an extended office visit. Mine charged just a regular office visit, which was $45, and the study reimbursed me $75. If your vet charges you a lab fee, you are being ripped off!


----------



## lestat1978

DanaRuns said:


> No, no, no, no. Your vet can charge you for collection, not lab fees. In fact, your vet just collects the samples and sends them out, and that's all he/she does. They do not incur lab fees, and they do not conduct any tests. They just collect, document and send them out. They send the samples out in an envelope provided by the study, to the lab that is hired by the study. I promise this is how it works. I've done this. The study pays the lab directly, it costs your vet nothing and you nothing. You pay your vet only for the collection, nothing else. Your vet may charge an extended office visit. Mine charged just a regular office visit, which was $45, and the study reimbursed me $75. If your vet charges you a lab fee, you are being ripped off!


I agree 100% the lab isn't charging the vet a fee like they normally would. I agree 100% the lab is being paid by the Foundation. However, according to the Foundation they can't stop the vet from charging you a fee. Yes, it would be a rip off, but they're still drawing blood, shipping the samples out, I'm assuming going over results with you, etc., so who's to say whether the vet is charging you the full fee they would normally incur or only a portion? I imagine that's why the website says what it does. If I hadn't called the Foundation, my vet, in theory, could charge me full price and I would be none the wiser. Likewise they could charge half price and I wouldn't know. I don't know what my vet normally pays (always a markup too) and I would only know the pricing they tell me.


----------



## DanaRuns

Still, if your vet wants to charge you for anything other than an extended office visit, I would balk and find another vet if s/he insisted. Your vet gets the results on the study's website, they are not sent to the office. Your vet can log on and look at them or download them if they want to. I can't remember whether the study sent the results to me or my vet did, but somehow I got a copy. No one ever went over them with me.


----------



## DanaRuns

Our local GR club had Nancy Clark from the study come give us a talk last night. It was wonderful of her to come out to California from Colorado to talk to us. I hope it results in more Goldens being registered. I know they got one more, as a friend of mine was convinced to sign her dog up. They are up to 1071 dogs, now, and just had their first case of a study dog dying of cancer.


----------



## 1stGold13

I emailed Nancy yesterday for a list of participating vets in my area, hope to hear back and get enrolled. I would love to be part of this study


----------



## lestat1978

My vet is willing to participate and everything looks good, so I'll be signing Maiya up.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Bentley received a Valentine's gift from the study the other day! Here's some pics of his nice card and his loot (heart-shaped box of chocolate not included! Lol!) 

















We're approaching his 2nd birthday and next study visit in May.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randomBvR

My vet told me that my Posie is too little (44 pounds at 7 months) to have 42 ml of blood taken out of her. I emailed the study to ask for advice and they called me back within a day. Great service. I'll be waiting until my dog gets a little bigger. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado

It is nice that they send us presents  

FWIW, our vet charged us $75 for the very first visit because it took forever. We were the first ones enrolled at his office. We just did the year 2 visit last month, and this time, they charged us the regular $45 office visit. Everything was more streamlined this year since we all knew what to expect.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I wasn't impressed with the feeding cup, decal and card coming to me via Fed Ex. Someone else told me they thought they got a discount rate....hope so. I donate to the Foundation and want the money spent wisely.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

I like the decal. The feeding up was sorta weird. I'm stuck with 50 of them, as no one in our club wanted one after we had the meeting with the study. Someone suggested I bring the cups to our specialty in April and we'd use them for beer. 

You can't blame them for trying. Anything that will publicize the study is a good thing. Someone thought these cups would be a good idea, and who knows, maybe it will turn out to be. You can't hit a home run every time at bat.


----------



## lestat1978

My vet said she's going to try and recruit more people. I'm glad she's enthusiastic about it. I have another month to go before Maiya turns 6 months, but my understanding is vet is probably going to charge me around $50-$55 for these visits.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was shocked they shipped it via fed ex! I will send the cup your way as we use stainless measuring cups and we don't drink beer! I would love a study cap to wear when I am out and about with Yogi!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

lestat1978 said:


> Okay, just got off the phone with the Foundation. This is the way the laboratory fees work. The Foundation will cover the lab fees in so much as what the lab would normally charge the vet. HOWEVER, the Foundation cannot dictate what your vet charges you, so your vet could still charge you the owner owner a lab fee even though they themselves aren't being charged. According to the woman I spoke to they've seen both ends of the spectrum.


Honestly, if my vet charged me for the labwork (after I know that they were not charged), I would be looking for a new vet. That has nothing to do with the study, it has to do with the ethics of the vet. FWIW, my vet charged me for the exam and to draw the bloodwork (phlebotomy fee) but not for the bloodwork itself. I did get a call the next day to let me know what the results were.


----------



## Jennifer1

I plan on using the cup for beer! Or for an unbreakable cup when friends with little ones come over.

I actually get quite a few comments when I use the bag that they sent us while I'm grocery shopping.


----------



## lestat1978

Jennifer1 said:


> Honestly, if my vet charged me for the labwork (after I know that they were not charged), I would be looking for a new vet. That has nothing to do with the study, it has to do with the ethics of the vet. FWIW, my vet charged me for the exam and to draw the bloodwork (phlebotomy fee) but not for the bloodwork itself. I did get a call the next day to let me know what the results were.


I agree 100%. But since the Foundation isn't telling you how the lab fees work, at least not on the website, I wonder how many people are getting charged fees and are none the wiser? If I hadn't seen it in this thread, I wouldn't have known.


----------



## Tennyson

Dallas Gold said:


> I wasn't impressed with the feeding cup, decal and card coming to me via Fed Ex. Someone else told me they thought they got a discount rate....hope so. I donate to the Foundation and want the money spent wisely.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have to agree with you. Not sure how the junk they send is supposed to promote this study. FedEx isn't cheap either. If all the 1067 members that signed up gets this stuff that's quite an expenditure that isn't really necessary. 
One of my biggest concerns is how this foundation lists their expenditures. 
It's as though they lost the eye on the ball of the actual study and more directed at promotion.


----------



## DanaRuns

The study isn't fully funded, yet. The part of the study that is currently fully funded is the recruitment phase. It's too early to fund all the rest of the parts of the study, so they are focusing on promoting the study. I think the cups are pretty useless as a recruiting tool, too, but I get that their purpose is to promote the study, nothing more.

So, yeah. They are promoting more than they are studying, right now. It's a lifetime observational study. They aren't into the science phase, at this point, except to just be sticking their toes into it. Right now they are collecting dogs and data. That's their job, now.

In the next phase, they will be doing the science. And they have started, as they just had the study's very first cancer death about a week ago. One dog. And it was an odd, bone marrow cancer, not one of the "big four." In the next phase they will put money and energy behind data collection and trying to make some interim conclusions regarding the effects of environment, diet, etc., on cancer.

In a following phase, they will put their money behind trying to find a genetic marker for the "big four" cancers.

And throughout and after the study, Morris will be giving grants to other scientists who want to use the massive raw data collected from this observational study (the largest observational study ever) for targeted and peer reviewed research into sub-categories and other areas of research that would benefit dogs.

This is a pretty huge, long term undertaking. And yes, the focus is on promoting right now. Advertising and recruiting. That's what they have their eye on, and that's what is fully funded and has their full effort at the moment. And yes, it includes the stupid cups. But to focus on stuff like that and condemn the study or the foundation is to completely miss the forest for a couple of ******* tress, imho.


----------



## 1stGold13

1stGold13 said:


> I emailed Nancy yesterday for a list of participating vets in my area, hope to hear back and get enrolled. I would love to be part of this study


Anyone have a better contact for getting a list of participating vets? Haven't heard back yet from the nancy email address


----------



## Cookie's Mom

1stGold13 said:


> Anyone have a better contact for getting a list of participating vets? Haven't heard back yet from the nancy email address


You can try Dr. Guy, [email protected] . I met him when I went to the Golden Retriever Day at Tufts and he gave the presentation on the study. He basically gave my contact info to Nancy and she was the one that emailed the lists to me. Perhaps they are all out of the office right now promoting around the country so you might have to give it some time?


----------



## DanaRuns

1stGold13 said:


> Anyone have a better contact for getting a list of participating vets? Haven't heard back yet from the nancy email address


FYI, Nancy is still traveling. I think she's supposed to be home tomorrow.


----------



## DanaRuns

For those of you on Facebook, the study now has a closed group you can join if you participating in or a supporter of the study. The name of the group is "Golden Retriever Lifetime Study Supporters," and you can go their and click the button to join.


----------



## CharlieBear80

DanaRuns said:


> For those of you on Facebook, the study now has a closed group you can join if you participating in or a supporter of the study. The name of the group is "Golden Retriever Lifetime Study Supporters," and you can go their and click the button to join.


Thanks, I bet this will come in handy!


----------



## DeNovo206

De Novo had his first exam today at 7.5 months of age. He was battling giardia, and the vet took awhile to get registered with Morris Animal Foundation, but everything went well today!

He was a bit miffed at having to to fast this morning but we were able to get an 8 am appointment. Unfortunately, it took them longer than normal to get all the samples from him...a bit over 2 hours! Also there was some confusion over whether or not the client is supposed to be billed for the fedex shipping costs, but I called into Morris and verified that the vet should bill MAF directly for those charges. Super happy we got this first examination out of the way!


----------



## Cookie's Mom

One of my local vets said he is interested in doing the study. I'm so excited!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm hoping my vet will participate in the study....the nearest one to our house is over 30 minutes away otherwise. Smoochie is enrolled, we just need to do our first visit


----------



## DanaRuns

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I'm hoping my vet will participate in the study....the nearest one to our house is over 30 minutes away otherwise. Smoochie is enrolled, we just need to do our first visit


I'm glad Smooch is enrolled! It's like pulling teeth trying to get people to enroll their dogs in this very important study. You'd think we were asking them to do something awful. So, thanks!


----------



## Cookie's Mom

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I'm hoping my vet will participate in the study....the nearest one to our house is over 30 minutes away otherwise. Smoochie is enrolled, we just need to do our first visit



Good luck. Hope your vet will say yes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens

DanaRuns said:


> I'm glad Smooch is enrolled! It's like pulling teeth trying to get people to enroll their dogs in this very important study. You'd think we were asking them to do something awful. So, thanks!


I tried to enroll her when she was a puppy but she was too young, then I just forgot to re-do it. What vet are you going to for Gibbs? I may end up in OC if my vet won't do it! haha


----------



## Eowyn

Does anyone know where I can get fliers to put in my puppy packets?


----------



## CharlieBear80

Eowyn said:


> Does anyone know where I can get fliers to put in my puppy packets?


If you go on the GRLS website there's a PDF you can download and print. Or you can contact them and order then in packets of 25, I believe.

ETA: Here's the link http://www.goldenbrochure.org


----------



## Eowyn

CharlieBear80 said:


> If you go on the GRLS website there's a PDF you can download and print. Or you can contact them and order then in packets of 25, I believe.


Thank you! I definitely think that every golden breed ought to have them in the puppy packets as well as take the time with every puppy owner to explain why they need to be involved.


----------



## CharlieBear80

Eowyn said:


> Thank you! I definitely think that every golden breed ought to have them in the puppy packets as well as take the time with every puppy owner to explain why they need to be involved.


You're most welcome. I agree, and I think it's awesome that you're taking the time to do that with your puppy buyers!


----------



## Dallas Gold

For those of you who join the Lifetime Study, please consider joining our Facebook group for supporters: https://www.facebook.com/groups/GRLSSupporters/


----------



## DanaRuns

Dallas Gold said:


> For those of you who join the Lifetime Study, please consider joining our Facebook group for supporters: https://www.facebook.com/groups/GRLSSupporters/


Yeah! It's a really nice and informative page!


----------



## CRS250

Murphy had his first visit for the study, in and out in an hour. The vet advised that we wait till now for his first visit to increase the likelihood that he could have the blood draw performed without sedation and it worked out. Vet said he took it like a champ and stayed calm for her throughout. Will be signing Molly up later this year!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

It's official! Justice received his welcome package!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

CRS250: Why would your dog have to be sedated to have his blood drawn? I have drawn blood from pups and kittens so many times, never sedated. If my vet suggested sedation for blood drawing - I would have a fit.


----------



## Jennifer1

cgriffin said:


> CRS250: Why would your dog have to be sedated to have his blood drawn? I have drawn blood from pups and kittens so many times, never sedated. If my vet suggested sedation for blood drawing - I would have a fit.


Kenzie needed to be sedated for her first visit when she was 6months old. The blood draw is a jugular draw and they take a lot of tubes. A squirmy puppy combined with a needle in the jugular is not a good combination! She didn't need sedation for her second visit since she was calmer. They used a quick acting sedative that was reversed with a shot of something else.


----------



## golden_732

I'm interested in enrolling Cooper in the study, did my research and it is such a good cause. How do I find out about participating veterinarians in my area? Also, what is the best way to approach my Vet and ask if she will participate? Thanks!


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Yay!! Cooper you're the best!! 

Go to this link Golden Retriever Lifetime Study

and click "register my dog". 

You will get a list of participating vets in your area and you will have the opportunity to send a request to your vet if they are not on the list. 

Let me know if you run into any snags.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Also, if you would like, I would be happy to email your vet some information.


----------



## cubbysan

I went on the Morris Foundation annual report and they have done so much good for all the species. Betty White was a big part in some of their groundbreaking research. They say that this study will even help health issues for humans. They are rated four stars as a charity, which is the highest score. About 75 percent of their funds go into the research, which is high when compared to other charities. Only 7 percent is administrative. I think the bling they sent out is a form of advertising and foundation awareness. I would not be surprised if it was donated by one of their many partners who donate millions of dollars to them.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

This article explains a lot about the study. 

Golden Retriever Lifetime Study takes off - VIN


----------



## golden_732

I filled out everything and registered Cooper for the study. I am now at the find a vet part. I looked for my Vet and she is currently not listed as a participating vet. I would like to go to her, so how do you recommend that I talk to my vet about the study? I don't think she will be against participating, but I would like to give her correct information.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

If you fill out the vet invitation section the study will send an informative invitation to your vet inviting them to the study. You could call them and let them know you're signing Cooper up and they'll be getting an invitation. If your vet has any further questions let me know and I will have a study veterinarian contact them.


----------



## Conifer Gold

I haven't had time to read through this whole thread but Astro and I wanted to say hello - I am a new member here after having had Goldens for 19 years as an adult.

Astro was one of the first 50 Pilot dogs enrolled in the GRLS study and he is furry proud of himself. We are getting ready for our third annual exam in about a month. He was 4 months old in this picture and already a very serious young man!


----------



## Jennifer1

golden_732 said:


> I filled out everything and registered Cooper for the study. I am now at the find a vet part. I looked for my Vet and she is currently not listed as a participating vet. I would like to go to her, so how do you recommend that I talk to my vet about the study? I don't think she will be against participating, but I would like to give her correct information.


I mentioned it to my vet at one of the critters annual appointment to get a feel for her thoughts on the study. She seemed receptive so I asked her directly before I signed Kenzie up. Many vets seem not to be aware of the study until an owner comes to them about it. I would maybe set up a short appointment to talk to your vet or even just drop off the materials for them to go over and check back in a day or so.


----------



## golden_732

I called her yesterday and spoke to her about it. She had heard of it but didn't have any clients that had shown interest. Dropped off some information this morning. She seems to be on board, but once I get a call from her, I'll know for sure.


----------



## jennretz

My vet was very excited to do this and Duke is her first golden enrolled in study









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Conifer Gold said:


> I haven't had time to read through this whole thread but Astro and I wanted to say hello - I am a new member here after having had Goldens for 19 years as an adult.
> 
> Astro was one of the first 50 Pilot dogs enrolled in the GRLS study and he is furry proud of himself. We are getting ready for our third annual exam in about a month. He was 4 months old in this picture and already a very serious young man!



He looks like my Duke!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grls.volunteer

Who do you want on this thread?


----------



## grls.volunteer

At 1338 now... Need to get the word out!!


----------



## grls.volunteer

We also have a facebook supporter page: Golden Retriever Lifetime Study Supporters. Good place to ask questions, get tips. Come join us.


----------



## grls.volunteer

*Tests completed for Golden Retriever Lifetime Study*

Tests that are run: thyroid (t-4), heart worm, fecal analysis, urinalysis, CBC and super chem. NO CHARGE for these tests or shipping. You only pay for the vet visit and any charges for collection of the samples. 

Thanks for your participation in the study. I volunteer for Morris. Want to invite you to join out FB group page: Golden Retriever Lifetime Study Supporters. Good place to ask questions, get tips and to volunteer to help recruit more owners, breeders and vets. Thanks!!


----------



## grls.volunteer

*Golden Retriever Lifetime Study Supporters FB page*

Page set up to discuss study, answer questions. Come join us! Thanks for your participation in the study!!


----------



## Tiff L

My puppy turns 23 weeks tomorrow. Do they go by weeks or her dob to determine when she is 6 mo?


----------



## RecipeRenovator

Pretty sure they go by date of birth. So glad you will apply! We're nearly half way!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is from the lifetime supporters FB group- clarification from Morris Animal Foundation on the costs associated with the study: 



> "Morris Animal Foundation would like to acknowledge how much we appreciate your contribution to this comprehensive study and value the time you, your dog and your veterinarian will commit to this groundbreaking study. What individual veterinarians charge their clients is completely at their discretion. Antech Diagnostics donates the laboratory analyses and shipping costs for the study visits. However, this does not include the time and effort of the doctor and clinic staff to perform the physical examination, review the medical history, collect and process the samples and interpret the laboratory results. We encourage all owners to have a conversation about study costs with their veterinarian ahead of their appointment."


I actually save money with the study- if we weren't in the study we'd pay an exam fee of $50, lab fees of about $150 to $200 for a cost of $200 to $250. With the study I pay an extended exam fee of $100, no fees for labs or nail trim which normally costs $18.80, plus I get $75 back from the study in the debit card. I pay only $25 for my Golden's annual exam.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Update on owner costs*

Since this was a hot topic a few months ago here is the official MAF position on costs associated with the study:

View attachment GRLS Owner responsiblity cost.pdf


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was able to copy the pdf in order to quote it here



> Morris Animal Foundation would like to thank you
> for considering enrollment in the Golden Retriever
> Lifetime Study. If you choose to participate, we want
> you to know that we greatly appreciate the time you,
> your dog and your veterinarian will commit to this
> groundbreaking study.
> What individual veterinarians charge their clients is
> completely at their discretion. Antech Diagnostics
> donates the laboratory analyses and shipping costs
> for the study visits. However, this does not include
> the time and effort of the doctor and clinic staff to
> perform the physical examination, review the
> medical history, collect and process the samples
> and interpret the laboratory results. We encourage
> all owners to have a conversation about study costs
> with their veterinarian ahead of their appointment.
> If you have any questions, please contact the study
> support line:
> 855-4GR-DOGS (855-447-3647)
> or visit our website: Golden Retriever Lifetime Study


----------



## Dallas Gold

As of today 1500 Goldens are enrolled in the Study, 1500 to go. Two have passed away- one from a platelet disorder and one from osteosarcoma (I think). It's hard to believe we lost two so young, but it emphasizes the need for this study.


----------



## Pooklook

Hi everyone and thank you for creating this awesome thread. Cancer took our beloved Pooklook from us and I feel this study honors his life in an effort to save other goldens from such fate.
Our new kid, Polar Bear, is joining the cause and has just registered!
But I didn't get the vet invitation info/option... wonder if it is because he's just a few days shy of being 6mo. old? or did I make some sort of mistake in the registration...? 
Did anybody encounter this situation?
Thanks,
...this is Polar Bear by the way


----------



## CRS250

Pooklook said:


> But I didn't get the vet invitation info/option... wonder if it is because he's just a few days shy of being 6mo. old? or did I make some sort of mistake in the registration...?
> Did anybody encounter this situation?
> Thanks,
> ...this is Polar Bear by the way


We signed up with our boy Murphy a few months back and had similar problems with the Vet sign up. We were the first client for our vet to have with the study and had to re-register the vet selection, even though they showed up on the website. I think it may have been a spam issue on our vets side, but we never got a straight answer about it. The kit arrived and we were able to setup the visit, get samples done etc. However the vet filled out portion of the survey required that they get the registration completed correctly. We re-selected the vet on the morris website and our vet got the email. Then I called in to the study and confirmed everything was processed correctly for Murphy's visit.

Our younger girl, Molly will be enrolling in a few months.


----------



## Pooklook

Hi, thanks for sharing your experience and advice,


CRS250 said:


> The kit arrived and we were able to setup the visit, get samples done etc.


Did they send the kit to you or directly to your vet?


CRS250 said:


> Then I called in to the study and confirmed everything was processed correctly for Murphy's visit.


Will definitely do that too just to confirm.


CRS250 said:


> Our younger girl, Molly will be enrolling in a few months.


Bravo! Thank you and your kids!


----------



## TawnySenna

Tried to sign both our girls up today. They are not six months old yet so we will have to wait a few more months.


----------



## 1stGold13

Got my "Now that your puppy has reached 6 months of age you can....." Email this morning! I was really pleased that they are on the ball, she just turned 6 months on Friday and my wife and I were just discussing logging on to check the status as we wondered if they were keeping track from when we registered her at two months old. 
Logged in and verified the name and address info I had entered months ago, entered the AKC registration numbers for her and sire and dam , agreed to the study terms then completed my long questionnaire and it then prompted me to find my vet, he was already listed in their database, it then prompted me to send the official invite to him email which I did. I have already talked to him about it and we were just waiting for the 6 month mark to be official so I expect no problems going forward. 
I expect the next step will be a "congratulations you are accepted, we are mailing you a collection kit, make your first appointment, etc etc etc. email"
Excited to be a part of the study and just wanted to share my registration/application steps so far in case anyone is considering joining and wanted clarification on the process.


----------



## CRS250

Pooklook said:


> Did they send the kit to you or directly to your vet?


They sent the kit directly to us which we took to the vets office for them to look over prior to our first visit. This may not be the usual process as this was our vets first participant in the study. When we received it we called the vet and they asked us to drop it off prior to our first visit so they could look over the contents. Our vets office is walking distance for us so it was not inconvenient.


----------



## Cookie's Mom

Oatmeal just turned six months yesterday and I also got the "your puppy is now 6 months" email. I can't wait to fill out the rest of the details and have her become an official member of the 3,000 strong goldens in the study. I'm also really glad that my vet seems really excited about this study and was even asking me about bringing in the test kit beforehand so he could look things over. I guess it helps that he's a retriever kind of guy!


----------



## declan

Finnegan is all registered to be in a lifelong study. I've talked to my vet and she will help anyway she can. I've had two goldens, one is just awesome (Declan) he just turned 14 on July 28th 2014. The second turned 6 last summer but sadly passed away suddenly from what only could be described as a massive heart attack. Guinness was very active and healthy but one Sunday he was running to me in the yard and dropped at my feet. There is no way to describe it. I've got Finnegan now and he is only 5 months old. He will start his study in one more month















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## declan

Check out finnegans puppy teeth. Don't worry. Sully is just fine.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

declan said:


> Check out finnegans puppy teeth. Don't worry. Sully is just fine.
> View attachment 421818
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol! I LOVE this picture!  And look at the expression on Sully!


----------



## Dallas Gold

On February 4, 2015 enrollment for the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study was closed. From our supporter Facebook group:



> Study Registration is Now Full
> Thank you for your interest in our study. We are excited to inform you that the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study is currently full. We would like to take this opportunity to thank the 3000 golden retrievers and their owners enrolled for their support of this groundbreaking study. Please direct all enrollment status questions to the study call center at 855-447-3647.
> As always, we appreciate your support of Morris Animal Foundation.
> To find out more about this study and the other work that Morris Animal Foundation funds please visit Morris Animal Foundation | Morris Animal Foundation


Phone calls are going out to those in the enrollment process now, letting you know if you made the cut off and have a spot reserved, or if you will not have a spot. 


I listened to a podcast that stated they will spend at least $25,000,000 for this study and it might possibly (depends on the sponsors) end at the point where 500 Goldens in it are diagnosed with one of four cancers:
1. Lymphoma
2. Osteosarcoma
3. Hemangiosarcoma
4. Mast Cell Tumors

They want to identify the genetic, nutritional and environmental risk factors for these four cancers. They will also be collecting data for all sorts of other health, environmental and behavioral issues and that information may also be useful to researchers. 

If you are one of the 3000 participants in this study and are not a member of our supporter facebook group, PM me and I'll try to get you added! As the study shifts from recruitment, we begin the process of supporting one another. There is a lot of great information being shared in the group!


----------



## Christen113

I had planned to sign Cooper up but the study was already full! (great news!!) Do any of you that are participating have some of the information that you're filling out? I know one of the things that is discussed is about filtered water but I'm interested in the other environmental and nutritional information that they're watching. 


Thanks!!


----------



## hollyk

I would love that these dogs are being called heroes and I wish I could reach out and hug each and every one of them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Christen113 said:


> I had planned to sign Cooper up but the study was already full! (great news!!) Do any of you that are participating have some of the information that you're filling out? I know one of the things that is discussed is about filtered water but I'm interested in the other environmental and nutritional information that they're watching.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


It is almost 100 pages! I will see if there is any way to post the questions.


----------



## Kylie's Mom

I have Kylie, age 22 mo, in the Morris Animal Foundation Lifetime Study. She is "hero 1104".
She just had her second study appointment last month.


----------



## Conifer Gold

Questions do change a little after the baseline. There are questions about food, health, where you dog sleeps, where they spend most of their day, how much activity they get, what their attitude is, how much training you do, Vet visits, travel....and so on. The on-line survey is long, but is done with skip logic so it won't ask you male questions if you are answering about your female.


----------



## Claire's Friend

We did it !!! 3000 Goldens enrolled !!!


----------



## goldenca

YEAH!

Let's hope they find a cure for cancer in Goldens.


----------



## CN_Bethany

I'm going to be registering my new puppy for this. Thank you , DallasGold!!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

Isn't it full already?


----------



## rabernet

Yes, it's closed now. I was hoping to enroll Noah, but they have their 3000 Hero's!


----------



## jennretz

Duke is enrolled in this study. Just completed my annual questionnaire today


----------



## wdadswell

That is so cool, Duke is part of this study. Do you know if they are going to release any data findings, on this annually, to the public?


----------



## Kylie's Mom

My Kylie is enrolled in the study, as well. She will have her 3rd study visit this week and turns 3 on 28 March. We are very proud to be #1104 in this groundbreaking study of Golden Retrievers. This study will help all dogs in the future.


----------



## tuckthepupnyc

So helpful! Thanks!


----------



## sahrenity

Thank you!!!


----------



## Wendy427

This Ted Talk about the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study was recently posted on my local Nextdoor site:


----------

